# How do you fix uneven proportions?



## alphabolic (Mar 11, 2011)

my right arm is bigger than my left, and my left pec is bigger than my right

how do you guys even it out? just do more reps with the other side? im thinking it's gonna be easier to get them evened up when i start my first test only cycle in about a week but i'd like to be sure what's the best plan of attack for this problem.

thanks


----------



## zok37 (Mar 11, 2011)

Start using dumbbells instead of barbells on most of your exercises... and as you get bigger those body parts will eventually catch up. I wouldn't worry so much cause you are probably the only person who can see it


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 11, 2011)

^that.


----------



## zok37 (Mar 11, 2011)

*^that. 


I used to have the same problem years ago and was Self-consciousness about it.. I  learned by trial and error and was able to improved my physic.
*


----------



## af92 (Mar 11, 2011)

^all that

I have the same problem and once you get past that nobody else really sees it, its no problem.


----------



## pcity1980 (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm in the same boat.. but no one notices it.. u can use synthol but be careful and i would mix a little eq in it. It can be painful also.. just make sure u do your research.. and don't overkill the synthol because guys who that look fucked up


----------



## alphabolic (Mar 11, 2011)

pcity1980 said:


> I'm in the same boat.. but no one notices it.. u can use synthol but be careful and i would mix a little eq in it. It can be painful also.. just make sure u do your research.. and don't overkill the synthol because guys who that look fucked up


 
why so i can look like gregg valentino?  lol

im just trying to get through this 8 week test prop cycle im about to start which will probably fix the problem.  i dont know shit about synthol, nor do i have interest in it.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 11, 2011)

Dude don't tell people to use synthol that shit is awful.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 11, 2011)

pcity1980 said:


> I'm in the same boat.. but no one notices it.. u can use synthol but be careful and i would mix a little eq in it. It can be painful also.. just make sure u do your research.. and don't overkill the synthol because guys who that look fucked up



Worst advice ever on IM, this is second to guys saying sperm is good for acne.


----------



## 2B1 (Mar 11, 2011)

pcity1980 said:


> I'm in the same boat.. but no one notices it.. u can use synthol but be careful and i would mix a little eq in it. It can be painful also.. just make sure u do your research.. and don't overkill the synthol because guys who that look fucked up



...



ihateschoolmt said:


> Dude don't tell people to use synthol that shit is awful.




Bro, he said mix EQ with it.  That's how it works, dur.


----------



## zok37 (Mar 11, 2011)

this is second to guys saying sperm is good for acne. 

lol just got back from the gym and after reading your post i couldn't stop laughing..lol


----------



## pcity1980 (Mar 11, 2011)

deleted both my comments.. I called u a tough guy.. that's great.. just realized i am talking to a female here. My apologies for being a prick. And again it was just a suggestion.


----------



## tri856 (Mar 11, 2011)

im kinda in the sam boat...my right trap is bigger than my left trap


----------



## Klutch (Mar 12, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> Worst advice ever on IM, this is second to guys saying sperm is good for acne.


 
it is... you got to keep at it lol


----------



## alpha_rogue831 (Mar 13, 2011)

Doing extra reps...over training one side will not "even things out"!!!  Some are better than others, but not even the top professionals have perfect bilateral symmetry.  In short don't worry about it....


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Mar 13, 2011)

pcity1980 said:


> I'm in the same boat.. but no one notices it.. u can use synthol but be careful and i would mix a little eq in it. It can be painful also.. just make sure u do your research.. and don't overkill the synthol because guys who that look fucked up



omfg...synthol!! get the FUCK off this forum you fucking piece of shit..reccomending synthol 

get the fuck out of here bitch


----------



## pcity1980 (Mar 14, 2011)

fuck you..and yeah i have no problem saying to your face asshole.. U can't tell me the pros have never used it at one time in their career because it is close to impossible to be perfect And NO i don't fucking use it.. BUT fuck you.. call me a bitch to my face dick. It was a suggestion.. some people have a problem with juice.. either way I don't curse at anyone on this board. I give everyone on here  respect so regardless with my comment.. That doesn't give you the right to say the shit you said. And yeah if used correctly it will help with lagging muscle parts.. again I don't take it because their is risks and it's just not my thing. So fuck yourself to whoever wants to talk shit... because I don't and I understand everyone has their own opinion but don't curse at me.. like I'm a punk prick.. mods ban if you want but I have done nothing but respect the members and this board  But I can't see the flaming over one comment even if some people don't agree......


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## Work IN Progress (Mar 14, 2011)

OH Snap,  I think a synthol man clip is in order.   DAmn Yous a  SEXY Chick 
Damn Girl.









YouTube Video












stfuandliftbtch said:


> omfg...synthol!! get the FUCK off this forum you fucking piece of shit..reccomending synthol
> 
> get the fuck out of here bitch


----------



## pcity1980 (Mar 14, 2011)

You inject oil with steroids to increase the quantity of ligand (i.e.  steroid compound) in circulation BUT you sneer at people who inject  caprylic acid based oil which increases androgen receptor activity... A lot of people frown on juice.. but to some its not a big deal.. same with that.. and Yeah there are plenty of real bodybuilders who have used it and u can't even tell.. they only show the idiots who abused it on the net.. I'm done with this thread.. post whatever..  Let it go


----------



## SilentBob187 (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## D-Lats (Mar 14, 2011)

I was gonna go off on synthol boy but fuck it he's probably got 30 inch arms and delts the size of basketballs. Don't fuck with synthol dudes Lmfao!


----------



## Built (Mar 14, 2011)

pcity1980 said:


> deleted both my comments.. I called u a tough guy.. that's great.. just realized i am talking to a female here. My apologies for being a prick. And again it was just a suggestion.



min0 lee's a chick? 

<falls over dead>


----------



## Built (Mar 14, 2011)

pcity1980 said:


> U can't tell me the pros have never used it at one time in their career..
> <snip>
> 
> And yeah if used correctly it will help with lagging muscle parts..
> ...



Hate to tell you guys, but pcity's actually right. Lots of people use SEO's the right way - in very small amounts to promote tissue growth to enhance shape and symmetry. You'll never know who does this, because you won't be able to tell - you'll only see the obvious mistakes. 

Comparing appropriate use with Valentino is like saying nobody should use gear because some people do incredibly stupid things with it. 

Like these guys: 




YouTube Video











More is NOT better, it's just goofy, and the only people who have any business using this stuff are pros looking to finess their look. Probably nobody here is in this league and it is not worth even considering until you get to that level so unless you REALLY know what you're doing, don't bother, okay kids? And maybe don't try do-it-yourself botox or juvederm either.


----------



## alpha_rogue831 (Mar 15, 2011)

We've just witnessed the phenomenon known as Synthol rage.....


----------



## 2B1 (Mar 15, 2011)

Can synthol make my penis bigger?  Just doing some market research.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Mar 15, 2011)

2B1 said:


> Can synthol make my penis bigger?  Just doing some market research.



There's a thread on here about it...kinda.  A dude injected his penis with saline for 6+ years or something.  It's in Anything Goes, you've been warned.


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 15, 2011)

SilentBob187 said:


> There's a thread on here about it...kinda.  A dude injected his penis with saline for 6+ years or something.  It's in Anything Goes, you've been warned.



Lol the blob or something totally fucked


----------

